# need help identifying bike



## fourqballs (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 20, 2019)

Has an "AMF" look to it - later 1960's?


----------



## Oilit (Jun 20, 2019)

I think you're right about AMF, and it's a cantilever frame so it's no earlier than (model year) 1958, but they also quit putting the serial on the bottom bracket around that time. If there was a letter "F" (1956), "G" (1957) or "H" (1958) to the right of the serial number, I'd date the frame by that, but if there's another stamp, it's too light to see. What's the name on the top rail? I can see it but I can't read it.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like it says “American” in a font resembling 1950’s era Schwinn


----------



## fourqballs (Jun 22, 2019)

I put serial # in on schwinn website, and it said it was a 1953 schwinn. When i put it up for sale, some guy responded saying it wasn't a schwinn and i should do more research on it.  It does say AMERICAN on the top rail.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 22, 2019)

Schwinn put their modrl names on the chain guard.  Schwinn bikes from that era in that size came with a cloverleaf chain ring and none of the schwins from that era came with peaked fenders.  Looks a lot like an AMF bike that I have.  Chain guard looks like an aftermarket add-on.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Rear stays definitely not Schwinn; not Schwinn graphics, chain wheel, or fork, etc. et al. ... the fellows above tell you straight; it appears to be the work of AMF in the later part of the decade where-in they bought out the OHIO bicycle manufacturers (beginning ~1953 +++++++) . It is not the same, exactly as, a 1959-60 Roadmaster that I have; But is very similar, including peaked fenders. (The cantilever bars on your bike and my Roadmaster are fatter than Schwinn's design).


----------



## skiptooth (Jun 22, 2019)

welcome to the cabe....cool looking 24''....


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 23, 2019)

Check out these pictures of my AMF Roadmaster and compare them to your bike. Look at the design of the rear dropout, the arch of the frame over the rear wheel, the crown of the fork, and the bracket for attaching the rear fender.


















Here's what the correct chain guard and chain ring look like for 1956.  These items could easily change from year to year though.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 23, 2019)

Since I acquired the bike, I've come up with these fenders.  They fit and look appropriate but I don't know for sure if they're correct.  But, I like them and that's what counts.  I just stuck this one in place to check it out; needs to have the braces straightened and then I'll paint the entire bike. 



Here's a picture of the Cleveland Welding seat post decal. Theyre being reproduced.






Can anyone tell me what the correct head badge is?

Thanks, 
Ed


PS - For comparative purposes, when I got this bike it was 'shoed' with 26 x 2.125 balloon tires rather than the correct 26 x 1.75 tires. They don't fit the in the fenders correctly.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 23, 2019)

Open this link and look at the chart for Cleveland Welding serial number.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-welding-s-n-project.2705/page-22

If I read your serial number correctly and tie it into this chart, your bike is a 1959. But I can't find any other images of '59's with your chain ring and chain guard.  Search Google images for others that look like yours using the basics that you've been given.


----------



## fourqballs (Jun 23, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Open this link and look at the chart for Cleveland Welding serial number.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-welding-s-n-project.2705/page-22
> 
> If I read your serial number correctly and tie it into this chart, your bike is a 1959. But I can't find any other images of '59's with your chain ring and chain guard.  Search Google images for others that look like yours using the basics that you've been given.



 thank you for all the information


----------



## Oilit (Jun 23, 2019)

AMF sold their bikes as Roadmasters or Shelbys, but they also supplied bikes to a lot of other retailers who sold them under a lot of different names, so if you don't have a head badge it's going to be hard to find out what it originally sold as. The decal on the top tube is your best clue, if it's original.


----------



## Scout Evans (Jun 26, 2019)

AMF definitely, by the frame geometry and dropouts. And the seat post that tightens like a handlebar stem is AMF. The serial number looks offset and stamped unevenly, maybe it's a local number someone put on it. What year is the bike license, 1965? Check the left rear dropout for a small font serial number.

That chain wheel is Ross, probably from an older bike.




The chain guard was also added, maybe aftermarket. The seat is also older looking than the bike. It looks like the right fenders for it, but the rear fender doesn't line up with the seat stay hole. Maybe just needs adjusted?

Also, rims are the same as I had on my 60's AMF, and they match, so I would guess they are the originals for your bike.


----------

